# Junk picking tease



## debodun (Dec 21, 2014)

A few weeks ago, when I went to Bible study at church, someone had thrown out a perfectly good wreath in the trash can in the community room. I rescued it, but another woman there saw it felt she had to tell other people what I did. Since than she has brought it up several times at Bible study. Last week when we had the study members grab bag, she happened to get what I put in which was a tube of vanilla scented hand cream which I BOUGHT at the store. When she opened it, she said "What trash can did you get this out of?" Now why do you think she keeps riding me about my wreath rescue?


----------



## Debby (Dec 21, 2014)

Sometimes debodun, the most un-Christian people can be found in a church.  Just think of her as being part of your study plan....you are studying up on becoming the most patient and wise and understanding person in your church who understands that she has issues and just can't control herself.  Kind of like tourettes.   She just blurts out whatever meanness comes to mind.  Man you are going to be so patient!

Hope you can still enjoy your wreath in spite of Mrs. Scrooge.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with Debby, Debodun, the woman is clearly some kind of sociopath who enjoys hurting people's feelings.  Or my other thought is that maybe she wanted the wreath herself and was angry that you got it first. She'll probably give up riding you when she sees that you don't react to her.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

Some people are just born like that.  Don't let her ruin your Holiday spirit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

I think she was rude with her comment, and you should pay her no mind.  You know, some people try to make themselves feel better about themselves, by putting down others.  Bible study or not, she's not a nice person and you should just forget about what she said, and steer clear of her in the future.  Your mood shouldn't have to be brought down by this woman, you already have to think about this incident too much thanks to her.  There was nothing wrong in taking a wreath that wasn't going to be used by anyone else.


----------



## oldman (Dec 22, 2014)

I think it is because she is jealous. She wants the wreath, or she doesn't want it, but she doesn't want you to have it either.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a nasty elf...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

Agree with all the above. Who needs this type of behavior?


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 22, 2014)

Agreeing with what was said above. That sniping woman is certainly no Christian in any sense of the word. I'm probably not as patient as Debodun, but I think I would confront her if she brings it up again & ask her just what her problem is. & tell her she can give you the hand cream back if she doesn't think it is good enough for her. (Not an ideal response I'm sure, but I'm over taking any cr*p from that type of person.)


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 22, 2014)

At church??  At Bible study??  The next time she mentions the wreath... "Ma'am, you keep referring to my rescue of a wreath from the trash.  I appreciate you reminding me of how the Good Lord has rescued each and every one of us... including you... from the dumpster of sin.  Each of us in this room were born into sin and the Bible teaches that we have a personal choice to accept Christ and leave sin behind us.  That same Bible also teaches that we should treat others as we would prefer to be treated.  It is apparent to everyone in this room that you do not believe anything of value should be resecued from a trash bin.  You are more than welcome to remain mired there.  I will continue trying to rescue things of value.  B**ches like yourself, however, can continue to rot in the garbage!"


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2014)

It's a little late to do it now with Christmas just being a few days away but I would have fixed the wreath up, made it pretty again and donated it back to the church.

People such as that lady???? don't feel good about themselves and want others miserable too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 22, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> At church??  At Bible study??  The next time she mentions the wreath... "Ma'am, you keep referring to my rescue of a wreath from the trash.  I appreciate you reminding me of how the Good Lord has rescued each and every one of us... including you... from the dumpster of sin.  Each of us in this room were born into sin and the Bible teaches that we have a personal choice to accept Christ and leave sin behind us.  That same Bible also teaches that we should treat others as we would prefer to be treated.  It is apparent to everyone in this room that you do not believe anything of value should be resecued from a trash bin.  You are more than welcome to remain mired there.  I will continue trying to rescue things of value. * B**ches like yourself, however, can continue to rot in the garbage*!"



I'd go with this except for the sentence that I bolded...if I bothered to respond at all.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 22, 2014)

People like her are a dime a dozen.....ignore...ignore...ignore.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2014)

I always come up with the most potent things to say to someone like that......................................a day later.


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2014)

Toxic personality...pure and simple...toxic.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2014)

A very sad person, or a very domineering one!

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay...since our Bible study is going to be on winter hiatus until almost Easter, I decided to confront the woman if she brought the wreath matter up again. Sure enough she did, so I asked her point blank why this bothered he so. She replied that anyone who takes garbage is a pig and should be treated like one and always reminded of it. So I guess I got my answer. Makes me wonder how she wipes herself in the bathroom? I'm glad I wasn't one of her children.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 30, 2014)

This seems like a matter that I would want to speak to the pastor or teacher of the Bible study group about as I think it's relevant to the subject matter of the teachings.  Maybe the pastor might have some ideas on how to deal with such a person or might know something about that person (i.e. maybe the woman has a diagnosed mental condition), which would explain her inappropriate remarks.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2014)

Since I am not a member of the church where I go to this Bible study, I don't have much clout with it. Even the pastor doesn't attend the study and she is fairly new. I just hope that over the winter the woman will forget about it. It just seems such a petty matter to make such an issue about it, although I can almost see her reasoning. She is always impeccably dressed, never a hair out of place and sits in a chair so rigid and straight.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2014)

You say she's fairly new..well she's doing nothing to endear herself to the new people she's meeting is she?..By your description I think Cookie may be right..this woman may have a mental condition, it certainly beggars belief that she could make reference to a PIG when you asked her for an explanation!!

However, you all have more patience than me...because I swear to you if she'd said that to me..she'd be wearing the buddy wreath around her neck... :hit:


----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry you put up with the abuse this woman is dishing out. She's not a happy person and likes to put people down to feel better about herself.  Lots of these type people where I used to work. 
Miserable atmosphere. Try not to waste your time and energy thinking about this ordeal. Say nothing to the woman. I think the Bible says something about pouring hot coals on her head by being extra nice to her. (It will make her feel bad about her actions)


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, after having to put up with my mother after she got Alzheimer's, I learned passive resistance.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 30, 2014)

You get a gold star from me debodum for your astuteness in recycling.    Way too much is thrown out that can be used elsewhere and stops the junk mountain getting higher.   As far as I know pigs don't eat wreaths and anyway I think they are quite fussy what they eat which is more than you can say for some folks!  Think of yourself as an environmental executive who has the right to contribute to saving the planet,  but you know what the Christian guidelines are 'turn the other cheek'.   It's hard doing that at times, perhaps a suitable talk at bible study might get through to her.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Pray for strength. I'd use the serenity prayer for this situation.



> God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> The courage to change the things I can,
> And the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2014)

Just how is your picking up a discarded wreath any of this woman's business anyway???  I think I'd find another Bible study.


----------

